# hip hop thread



## oddlymisshapen

startin it off with BUMPY KNUCKLES


----------



## foxx

Foxxx :3 

Big L all the way, man c;


----------



## oddlymisshapen

you missed the whole fuckin point. dont just say big l all the way

say

big l all the way
(skip the jay-z verses, he sucks in this... and usually [except reasonable doubt])


----------



## baconrind




----------



## Alaska

baconrind said:


>




Cool shit.


----------



## dharma bum

a tribe called quest. that is all.


----------



## miklo

I'm a big fan of the Minneapolis label Rhymesayers.
Atmosphere 
MF Doom 
R.i.P Eyedea


----------



## Cardboard




----------



## foxx

oddlymisshapen said:


> you missed the whole fuckin point.


 






I was on my phone


----------



## bicycle

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/MG2-IUuLk34" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## shangus2020




----------



## Nelco




----------



## river dog

h-town, screwed up click, screw you!


----------



## baconrind




----------



## bryanpaul

i HATE that song!.... too fuckin much for my naive childish mind


----------



## bryanpaul




----------



## zhivago




----------



## herbalfelonist




----------



## herbalfelonist




----------



## oddlymisshapen

can't log on to az.com =/

@zhivago the hook on that track is one of the best in hip hop
fuck the haters pharcyde goes hard


----------



## herbalfelonist




----------



## herbalfelonist




----------



## herbalfelonist




----------



## AnthraxMatt

rucka rucka ali


----------



## herbalfelonist




----------



## japanarchist

Not a big fan of hip hop but I do like a lot of stuff by Lupe fiasco.


----------



## oddlymisshapen

cleveland is the city where we come from so run run run


----------



## herbalfelonist




----------



## baconrind

I love this thread!


----------



## Belogenberg




----------



## oddlymisshapen

one of the best tracks of the year


----------



## sons of vipers

Came to post that P.O.S. video above^^^
Also, P.O.S.'s collective, Doomtree is rad, and their new album No Kings is one of my top albums of the year.
Also came to post this song, my favorite hip hop song ever:


----------



## Milque Toast

R.I.P. Big L.

"I strike men like lightnin', you seen what happened in my last fight, friend? Aight den."

"I'm quick to blast a goon And break a motherfucker like a plastic spoon"

^Who hates Pharcyde?!





 R.I.P CAMU TAO. HOMETOWN HERO.

 FREE EARL. BEST LYRICIST OF OUR TIMES.


----------



## Milque Toast

Dope joint right here. From the raspiness in his voice to the post-50's jazz sampling. Love it.


----------



## Eadoin




----------



## baconrind




----------



## Eadoin

hahahaha, that guys badass


----------



## toadflack




----------



## FolkYouDad

This is my boy airospace, he's the shit!


----------



## FolkYouDad




----------



## outskirts




----------



## outskirts




----------



## outskirts




----------



## hshh

oddlymisshapen said:


> you missed the whole fuckin point. dont just say big l all the way
> 
> say
> 
> big l all the way
> (skip the jay-z verses, he sucks in this... and usually [except reasonable doubt])





yeahhh big L 7 minute freesyle, street struck niggggaaa


----------



## hshh

bryanpaul said:


>



tomb diggin shovels fooooollllll


----------



## slips

FUCK HIP HOP/RAP!!! LISTEN TO REAL MUSIC!


----------



## daveycrockett

cant stand this SHIT i think every time some brainwashed moron listens to this they should get a punch in th fuckin teeth white people trying to act black or like they really believe they live the life that these people talk icant even say sing about even down to your stupid fuckin walk theres nohting wrong with one of your legs stop limping bitch. even black people trying to be something they are not idont know who started ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhfuck htis


----------



## Critical Rupture




----------



## Teko

yea yea scarface baby


----------



## Kabukimono




----------



## Kabukimono




----------



## Kabukimono

Last one ...


----------



## Kabukimono

Not much Grime in here ... let's put Babylon back on the map!







Well and a Birmingham lad - who deserves to be in with them.


----------



## Teko

daveycrockett said:


> cant stand this SHIT i think every time some brainwashed moron listens to this they should get a punch in th fuckin teeth white people trying to act black or like they really believe they live the life that these people talk icant even say sing about even down to your stupid fuckin walk theres nohting wrong with one of your legs stop limping bitch. even black people trying to be something they are not idont know who started ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhfuck htis


what a fucking retard


----------



## daveycrockett

Teko said:


> what a fucking retard


yup guilty of being right, thats all you could say "what a fuckin retard"? you probably spent quite a few dollars supporting music that has nothing to do with you and is basically not for you, whos the fucking retard?


----------



## Teko

i dont support music that doesnt represent something i stand for. whether it be empowering the community in which i live, or supporting the youth so that they understand what they are up against, so they dont have to be lambs to the slaughter. you dont know a fucking thing about me, so do not assume. you are the one that started hating. this was for what kind of hip hop music you like, not for people like you to bitch about how much they hate it, go make your own forum for that shit if you are really that bent up for it... i will apologize for using the word retard in a negative fashion. but still , fuck you for bashing when there is no goddamn need to.


----------



## daveycrockett

Teko said:


> i dont support music that doesnt represent something i stand for. whether it be empowering the community in which i live, or supporting the youth so that they understand what they are up against, so they dont have to be lambs to the slaughter. you dont know a fucking thing about me, so do not assume. you are the one that started hating. this was for what kind of hip hop music you like, not for people like you to bitch about how much they hate it, go make your own forum for that shit if you are really that bent up for it... i will apologize for using the word retard in a negative fashion. but still , fuck you for bashing when there is no goddamn need to.


 yeah yeah yeah fuck you too bitch, im not the one hating im stating a fact, when i see the preppie, white, black, spanish, whatever, kids with their hats to the side "bumping" gangster rap, walking with a limp, and talking like a complete fuckin moron and payin for it and thinking that they are really part of this lifestyle it upsets me...if you cant see a problem with this well then. enough shit talking you came at me personally. think before you type shit out.people like me? i have a right to my opinion if you dont like it i dont care. i stated my opinion and that would have been the end of it but you came at me personally im not the one hating here i just think rap sucks, always have.


----------



## Teko

i agree that you have an opinion, and i agree that everyone is due to it. but again, and this is the last time i will waste time typing a response to this foolishness, this was created to post your interest in hip hop culture, to further someone who hasn't had the introduction to hip hop like others have. why did you even click on this if you do not like hip hop? face it, you came in to hate. case closed.


----------



## daveycrockett

yeah im a big fat fuckin hatin motherfucker youre right im wrong.never should have argued with someone like you. what was i thinking. anyone got any more rap videos?????


----------



## Kabukimono

daveycrockett said:


> anyone got any more rap videos?????


Hell Yes!


----------



## Kabukimono

How about some West Coast?


----------



## Kabukimono




----------



## Rotten Falafel

Collectif Mary Read,Mentenguerra and Kenny Arkana.nice music from europa.check it on youtube or somewhere else.


----------



## CrypticCosmic

raw as fuck


----------



## Kabukimono

Tight! - Biggie as always though!
Have some more raw east coast!


----------



## jonathan2340

I personally like hip hop music as well as pop music. Lady gaga is my favorite because she is the most famous pop singer in the world.


----------



## Dead horse




----------



## Smell The Magic

If people like old school Hip Hop (Cypress Hill, Jurassic 5, Wu-Tang, etc..) they should check out DOPE D.O.D they are an awesome 3 piece from Holland!


----------



## CrypticCosmic




----------



## Smell The Magic




----------



## ripcarson

I heard about Dope D.o.D. last year. This track sounds a bit old school, but they've also futzed around with dubstep ("What Happened"). Oh, and they just signed to Duckdown, which is a pretty well-regarded US indie hip hop label here in the States, so I guess we'll be seeing them in N. America soon.


----------



## SpiderJeruz

I'm a complete hip-hopper at heart. I make my own rap music, PM me for links. Going to audio school soon.

Here's my list of the top people doing shit today, no order.

*Roc Marciano*
*Ka*
*Mr. M'fn Exquire*
*El-Producto*
*Mike Bigga*
*Despot*
*Danny Brown*
*Elzhi*
*Freddy Gibbs*
*Action Bronson*
*Kendrick Lamarr*
*Aesop Rock*
*Illogic*
*Blueprint*
*Earl Sweatshirt*
*Tyler The Creator*
*Domo Genesis*
*Mos Def*
*Talib Kweli*
*MF GRIMM*
*DOOM*

Peep them. They're all dope in their own way.



Here's a _Roc Marci_ track. His lyrics in the last verse legendary.
_Arch Druids_ are some of the best producers in the game right now.
Dope producers right now:

*Tyler The Creator*
*Left Brain*
*Hal Williams*
*Matt Martians*
*Juicy-Jay *
*DJ Paul*
*NOAH B*
*King Boom*
*Block head*
*El-P*
*Aesop Rock.*
*Statik Selektah.*
My dude _D.E.X._
My dude _Viel a Veil_ (watch out he's gonna be on the take over soon).
My dude _Corridale._
My dude _Hi-Que._

Spider out.


----------



## Brad-Odsal




----------

